# Alternative use for cotton bacon



## craigb (2/12/16)

The mosquito's are quite bad tonight, so bad I actually managed to kill two with on slap.

We have a litre of citronella oil but nothing to burn it in.

Enter a glass jar and cotton bacon 



Cotton bacon (tm) "not just for vaping"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Creative 2


----------



## gdigitel (2/12/16)

Wouldn't it be cheaper to hire a European mercenary with a fly swatter?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------

